# new up and coming releases from autoworld



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

here they are guys and gals for the up coming season at aw, take a look.

Wheelz63


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

Those all look great.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

The stock cars look awsome!!! They're a must have. 

Good to see them doing F1 type cars. Way behind on those.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Richard,

If and when you do per orders on these I will be in on the stock cars and Indy set. 

Dave


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

These indycar lineup will be perfect on my 4 lanes. I wanted to try these Super3 chassis too. 

For now I run my good old tyco F1s, but they're getting a bit old, I'd like to replace them on the racetrack by nother similar but new serie.

The stock cars are interesting too. My riverside track never has too much cars with racing deliveries.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Went back and looked.

Super III chassis under those Indy bodies??????????????


WHY?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Word has it that the Super3 chassis has had improvements. AW has also decided to release pit kits for the S3 chassis so wear parts can be replaced. My guess why they chose that platform for the Indy cars had to do with either 1. chassis size... 2.They have a boat load of chassis and want to get them out of the warehouse... or 3. They wanted to make up some of the tooling costs associated with the S3 chassis since it didn't sell very well due to issues. 

Whether they've actually addressed the S3 problems or were just hyping for the sake of moving product is yet to be seen. We've talked about the Indy cars for a while, but I have yet to see a review.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Word has it that the Super3 chassis has had improvements. AW has also decided to release pit kits for the S3 chassis so wear parts can be replaced. My guess why they chose that platform for the Indy cars had to do with either 1. chassis size... 2.They have a boat load of chassis and want to get them out of the warehouse... or 3. They wanted to make up some of the tooling costs associated with the S3 chassis since it didn't sell very well due to issues.
> 
> Whether they've actually addressed the S3 problems or were just hyping for the sake of moving product is yet to be seen. We've talked about the Indy cars for a while, but I have yet to see a review.


and the Winner IS;... #2..........
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Word has it that the Super3 chassis has had improvements. AW has also decided to release pit kits for the S3 chassis so wear parts can be replaced. My guess why they chose that platform for the Indy cars had to do with either 1. chassis size... 2.They have a boat load of chassis and want to get them out of the warehouse... or 3. They wanted to make up some of the tooling costs associated with the S3 chassis since it didn't sell very well due to issues.
> 
> Whether they've actually addressed the S3 problems or were just hyping for the sake of moving product is yet to be seen. We've talked about the Indy cars for a while, but I have yet to see a review.


paul shoe did a review on them already slotcarman, did you miss that? lol and here it is.

pshoe64's Avatar 
pshoe64 pshoe64 is offline
Elder Statesman

My Photos 
Join Date: Jun 2008
Location: Liberty, Kentucky
Posts: 1,494
Send a message via MSN to pshoe64
Here's the pics. I will say first off, the nose looks high, but clears the bank turns with no drag like other makes. The rest of the details make up for the necessity of the higher nose. The new parts and relocated traction magnet position really make a major difference in performance. It still has the adjustable brush barrels, so you can make some tweaks, but the new silver comm and the higher traction magnets really resolved the heat issues. I ran 100+ laps and did not see a drop in power and it only got warm, about the same as other mass made inline magnet cars. Auto World was obviously listening. The new hook shaped pick up shoes grealy improved the electrical contact also. Enough of my babbling, let's see the pics!

-Paul

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Omega said:


> Richard,
> 
> If and when you do per orders on these I will be in on the stock cars and Indy set.
> 
> Dave


i will be doing pre orders as always but it will be a few for the new cars, until then.

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Cool....:thumbsup:


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice cars.
Any word on Racing Rigs Release 8?


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Sep is release date for racing rig 9. stock cars legends is for Sep. Batman cars is Nov, Indy car release is for Aug I hope I got it right. LOL FCB


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

Wheelz, you are the man. Now I have something I can drool about. This is great news.


----------



## RACERMAN (Nov 1, 2007)

*new magnatraction cars*

Those look great, I hope they come out with other brand bodies to go with those !:thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I need lots of extra cash! These all look great.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

fordcowboy said:


> Sep is release date for racing rig 9. stock cars legends is for Sep. Batman cars is Nov, Indy car release is for Aug I hope I got it right. LOL FCB


"What" are the new racing rigs "Of" ????
( I forgot :-( :drunk: :freak: 

thanks guys :thumbsup:

Bubba (The Now-Senile) 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

See the 4th picture on the 1st post Pete123.. Petty and Petty (with a side order of Petty).


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> See the 4th picture on the 1st post Pete123.. Petty and Petty (with a side order of Petty).


TY Joe,
W/ happened 2 those freight-rigs that were coming out (??)

Pete :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

There was a freight set due out. Roadway and yellow maybe? It's been a while....


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Nice looking cars. Finally some decent stock cars. I like the Indy cars, been along time since a release of new Indy body styles by any maker.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow! My only suggestion is more please!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> There was a freight set due out. Roadway and yellow maybe? It's been a while....


on the back burner, no word as to when or even if they are going to make them.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

What does "release incluses A version only" mean?

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Jim Norton said:


> What does "release incluses A version only" mean?
> 
> Jim Norton
> Huntsville, AL


that means there will be only one color of car instead of 2 of each car in different colors. like 6 colored cars and 6 chrome?

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

*october release of 50th anniversary 2015 mustang race set*

there will be a 50th anniversary of the ford mustang release 16 ft race set of the 2015 ford mustang in october, here is the pictures of the new 2015 mustang gt sets autoworld is making for the xtraction chassis.

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Maybe if all the true Hobbists ( loose term) quit buying these race sets every time they come out AW would release the cars only to the buying Public. I would rather pay a few bux more for cars I want rather than have another abandoned set taking up Valuable real estate. I have 4 drag tracks now Guess I could build a 48 ft track :freak:
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelz63 said:


> on the back burner, no word as to when or even if they are going to make them.


TY Richard :thumbsup::wave:
Pete 123 :wave:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Need some Mustangs in the XT line. Also should've had a 2015 vs 1970? (Mustang Matchup set proposed couple years ago but was scrubbed)


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

dlw said:


> Need some Mustangs in the XT line. Also should've had a 2015 vs 1970? (Mustang Matchup set proposed couple years ago but was scrubbed)


er, wouldn't the 1964-1/2 version be more suitable??
OR, a 3 car (1970) non-set, set??? :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Or to pump Buyers up how bout some "Club Carz" ? Like the Black/ Gold 70 Fastback and the chrome Blue one??
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

clydeomite said:


> Or to pump Buyers up how bout some "Club Carz" ? Like the Black/ Gold 70 Fastback and the chrome Blue one??
> Clyde-0-Mite


GOOD "Marketing-Strategy" !!!:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

